
Lamar Smith, Chair of House Science Committee, Leaving Congress - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/lamar-smith-sponsor-of-sopa-and-antagonist-of-scientists-to-retire/#p3
======
fishcolorbrick
I can't find information on likely Republican candidates for the TX-21 seat,
but the Austin Chronicle has an article on Democratic candidates [0], one of
whom is a 'tech entrepreneur':

 _Joseph Kopser (www.kopserforcongress.com), founder and president of Grayline
(tech consultants), earlier established the RideScout transportation app, and
continues to work as a tech entrepreneur. He emphasized this experience as
well as his 20 years as an Army Ranger. He said his campaign will "avoid
ideological extremes": "It's in the middle that we can find the progress to
move our country forward."_

[0]:
[https://www.austinchronicle.com/news/2017-06-09/campaign-201...](https://www.austinchronicle.com/news/2017-06-09/campaign-2018-can-
anyone-beat-lamar-smith/)

